# One year old picky with food



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

My lovely little girl used to wolf down everything I gave her until a few weeks ago. She now only wants to feed herself and as it takes longer she ends up getting fed up and I am concerned that she doesn't get enough food into her. She has also increased her milk intake again (probably to compensate) and although that is the opposite of what she should do according to guidelines, I am so happy that she takes anything that I allow it...

Today she had

Breakfast: 240 ml milk + 1.5 mini pancakes with banana (anabell Karmel)
Lunch: 2-3 mini fish cakes (anabell Karmel) + a handful of peas
Snack 240 ml milk + biscuit (grandparents provided biscuit)
Dinner: 6-8 pasta swirls 3-4 teaspoons bolognese 1/2  banana
Before bed: 240 ml milk


Is this alright? Breakfast is tiny, but she is desperate for her milk... Any advice?

Many thanks
Cxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Cassie, I know you have stated how much milk she is having but how much juice/water is she having? I would definitely stop the day time milk, just give water or juice and then give a drink of milk in the morning and one at night, in the day time don't worry if she just picks it's probably just a phase and it will pick up again but it's important not to make an issue out of it so let her eat fingerfoods if that's what she wants so it's easier to feed herself and give her dessert as normal afterwards even if she doesn't eat her meal, I know you don't want her to go hungry but I promise she will eat if she is hungry, you could off small snacks inbetween meals if she hasn't eaten much too, just a bit of fruit or something that she can do herself

I hope this helps
Let me know how you get on 
Nic
Xx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Nic,

Thank you! 

Short update -we are trying to cut out the daytime milk - although she is screaming for it and we often give in  . On the positive side, I have bought an Annabel Karmel book on finger food and it appear that my little princess do eat if she finds something REALLY tasty (unfortunately her taste vary from day to day). She does seem to have a new interest in food though, so fingers crossed. 

I am not sure about how much water she drinks... 200ml? She always has a beaker at hand and does sip frequently...

Cxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok good stuff keep going with just offering water in daytime as you are doing and I'm sure she will explore her tastes a bit more and find her appetite

Nic
Xx


----------

